# Need help with first computer build



## computernoob (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello every one I've been playing call of duty on a laptop for a while and I'm getting sick of shitty performance and 10 fps at times... so I'v been saving and would like to build a new computer...

I have a pretty good idea on what I want but would like a bit of help any where if you guys think that the build could be improved. Here is what my shopping cart looks like :









so if i need to upgrade any were plz let me no.. as this is my first computer build  i dont need a monitor as i will be getting a 19 inch from my uncle for free... and no key board or mouse needed... so what do u guys think? will the athlon ii x2 bottle kneck the 5770? should i down grade the 5770 if i'm ONLY playing COD4... (and no COD6 is disgusting will not play it) so instead of 5770 get 4850? any thing will help thank u all


----------



## JATownes (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks good to me.  For what you want to play, that is fine.  The 5770 is a very capable video card.  I would recommend grabbing a Athlon II Quad, just because the price difference is not much, and it is a quad .  Be sure and grab an aftermarket cooler so that you can overclock the processor you grab.


----------



## computernoob (Aug 13, 2010)

i c in ur specs u got a 4850... have u tried a single 4850? how does that work for u? also would the athlon ii x2 bottle neck the 5770? i could switch out the 5770 for a 4850 and put in a stronger CPU


----------



## JATownes (Aug 13, 2010)

It was ok...but two are beastly.    I would suggest a 5770 though.  For the $$, the 5000 series is a better, more energy efficient card.  I don't think the X2 would bottleneck the 5770, but at the lower resolution that you are talking about gaming at (19"), the CPU is very important.  You could just grab the X2 and clock the hell out of it.  What is your total budget?

Oh and BTW, welcome to TPU.


----------



## computernoob (Aug 13, 2010)

well i would like to keep under 600... (which i am now) so do u suggest on getting a x3 - x4? also i will be OCing the x2 i read reviews and most say these chips OC nicely

what about using a 555be? and unlocking? (i no not all of them unlock) but if it dont then it will still be godly... what do u guys think?


----------



## JATownes (Aug 13, 2010)

This would be my build for $600.  This is $560 w/o a case.  So that leaves $40 for a case.  






The 555 is awesome.  You might want to think about a crossfire capable MB so you can add another 5770 at a later date.  If you are a n00b to overclocking, the Black edition is definately the way to go.  Easy overclocking.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2010)

computernoob said:


> Hello every one I've been playing call of duty on a laptop for a while and I'm getting sick of shitty performance and 10 fps at times... so I'v been saving and would like to build a new computer...
> 
> I have a pretty good idea on what I want but would like a bit of help any where if you guys think that the build could be improved. Here is what my shopping cart looks like :
> 
> ...



Looks good to me. Definitely go with the 5770 over the 4850. All of your other parts look like a very good build. Go with it.


----------



## computernoob (Aug 13, 2010)

thats what i came up with for a quad set up... 

u dont need L3 for gaming since COD4 really isnt crazy neither is battlefield or CS... 

so erorocker do u think the x2 245 will bottle neck the 5770?

or instead the quad get a x3 athlon for not much more then a x2 but shoot if a x2 will be enough for my 5770 then why not save the extra $? and so far the only build that i can spare money on to get the CPU cooler is the x2 build...


----------



## JATownes (Aug 13, 2010)

The X2 will NOT bottleneck the 5770 at all IMO.  But a cooler will be necessary for a good overclock.


----------



## KingPing (Aug 13, 2010)

I suggest a phenom 2 x2 555, or a phenom 2 x3 will be better. 

If you are only going to play COD4 then an Athlon 2 x2 it's okay, but then a 5770 it's a bit overkill.
 I have a 5770 and it max out any COD (4,5,6,etc) at 1920x1080. I also play COD 4 since i hate MW2.
 A 4850 will also max it out, even with my old 8800GTS i played with all graphics maxed out with a 19" 1440x900 monitor.


----------



## computernoob (Aug 13, 2010)

so it settled... the x2 athlonii + 5770 + the xigmatec cooler = first person shooter comp  i will def OC the 245... shoot i met as well get the 240 (its OEM) and instead of voiding the non OEM CPU warrenty... so i will just shoot for the x2 240 with the 5770 and a xigmatec


----------



## KingPing (Aug 13, 2010)

Just in case: the Athlon 2 X2 is a native dual core so u can't unlock any additional cores


----------



## computernoob (Aug 13, 2010)

yep i no lol thing is tho i'm 99% sure i've made myself future proof.. i got AM3 + DDR3 + a decent ammount of Watts in my PSU so i can always upgrade when the x4's drop in price... and I DO NOT want a dual card solution 1 decently powerful card is what i want... and at the moment i think this is a pretty solid build... (with OC of course)







Grand total is $595.58

and i dont expect this computer to play crysis i no it wont i'm happy with MY games, CS with the characters like stick figures and COD4 which owns every COD that will probably come out lmfao


----------



## MadClown (Aug 13, 2010)

looks good go for it


----------



## KingPing (Aug 13, 2010)

computernoob said:


> and i dont expect this computer to play crysis i no it wont i'm happy with MY games, CS with the characters like stick figures and COD4 which owns every COD that will probably come out lmfao




 At least in Win XP (there is where i do all my nasty experiments) it will play Crysis with all settings in high at 65fps (thats with a C2D e8400).

 I agree COD4 owns and it will own, if they keep with the crap of duty attitude they have


----------



## computernoob (Aug 13, 2010)

lol i agree man shit cross fire owns the shit out MW2 like wtf was IW thinking about? u play cracked or legit man? we should play some time  

u got xfire? if so PM it to me... again ty u all for the help to every one this is a kick as forum yall got here ty SO MUCH


----------



## KingPing (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess you live in the USA, so if u want to play with me there will be a lot of lag, that's why i like COD4 because of the private servers, if a MP game lacks private servers i don't buy it, that's why i didn't buy MW2 ( that's and because it sucks), i don't play BC2 anymore( here it's unplayable, $60 wasted:shadedshu), and most probably won't buy COD black ops or whatever. 

Good luck with your build!


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 13, 2010)

The build looks good overall.

The only things I would chance is the case + PSU, works out cheaper if you buy a case and PSU seperate.

Although the PSU is good you can find a better/equivalent one for cheaper

The case is good but you'd be better off spending say $30 on a case and routing the rest of the money on a component that will enchance the performance i.e. video card, CPU.

Whilst the Athlon II X2 is great, $15 gets you a Athlon II X3 - They can pontentially unlock to a quad core and L3 if you're lucky.

Also if you can free up another $40, the GTX460 will be a better investment. The 5770 is still good if you can not get the money.

AMD Athlon II X3 440 Rana 3.0GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cach...

GIGABYTE gz-ph2a3 Black SGCC ATX Mid Tower Compute...

Antec NEO ECO 620C 620W Continuous Power ATX12V v2...


----------



## computernoob (Aug 14, 2010)

ty a million dent but i'm more then satisfied with a dual core monster my plan was to only spend 600 and i did it with 595 so i cant do anything but what i got at the moment i have read bout the GTX460  and it is the "200$ king" i no but its out of budget... and at 19 inches would be a complete waste... 5770 will do for now trust me i am not going to stop upgrading i no dual core wont work for ever i no that lol thats why i got am3 + ddr3


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 14, 2010)

computernoob said:


> ty a million dent but i'm more then satisfied with a dual core monster my plan was to only spend 600 and i did it with 595 so i cant do anything but what i got at the moment i have read bout the GTX460  and it is the "200$ king" i no but its out of budget... and at 19 inches would be a complete waste... 5770 will do for now trust me i am not going to stop upgrading i no dual core wont work for ever i no that lol thats why i got am3 + ddr3



If you change the PSU and case alone, it will free enough money for the Athlon X3 and you'd still have enough for a burger.

You're quite right on a 19" monitor the GTX460 might be a little overkill. The 5770 is plenty.


----------



## computernoob (Aug 14, 2010)

thing is tho i really like this case and i personally dont wana get a not so nice looking case (yea i no i'm picky) i've been reading OC'ing reviews on this 240 and ppl are 3.5 with out breaking a sweat.. 3.8 if u try lol i'ma be more then happy with this 240... its a monster + the cooler igot will keep it nice and cool.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 14, 2010)

What about OS?

Are you gonna resuse your copy of Windows 7?


----------



## computernoob (Aug 14, 2010)

na.. me and bill gates r really good friends i get OS's for free  love u billy


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't order your case until you look at this one...  COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black S...

I ordered myself one just to have on hand.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2010)

I would go with this build,it adds up to $585,it has the 600w ocz modxstream psu with the cpu.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 14, 2010)

You've picked out some great parts for you first build.  Though you should swap the x2 245 with a x2 555 and your good to go.


----------



## computernoob (Aug 14, 2010)

yea i no the 555 would be great but for what i use this computer for its just makes sence not to go extreme... i will upgrade obviously when a game comes out that i cant play... 

also that CM storm scout case is the 59$ one.. i just got it with a combo with 650W GX


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 14, 2010)

is there something wrong with the build i put together??


----------



## computernoob (Aug 15, 2010)

absolutely nothing is wrong with that build you put together man just i want a bttr case and a AMDx4 price / performance ratios rnt so nice... i dont need a x4 phenom... i'm contempt with a dual core athlon monster


----------

